# Si es vol arribar fins a...



## Azzurra

Hola gente 

Esta vez una pregunta rápida, lo prometo...  (bueno, eso espero...  mil gracias por el hilo sobre "què n'es, de"...)

Existe el verbo _voler-se_ como sinónimo de _voler_? Aquí va la frase: 

"Si es vol arribar


----------



## panjabigator

Potser aquest ve d'una estructura passiva?


----------



## betulina

Sí, dit així sembla una passiva impersonal. Pots allargar la frase, Azzurra? Ho veurem millor.


----------



## Agró

No es tracta d'una construcció passiva, sinó més aviat impersonal. La forma correcta, i que gairebé ningú no utilitza, hauria de ser "Si *hom* vol arribar", però en comptes d'això es fa servir normalment "Si es vol arribar".


----------



## Azzurra

Falta la otra mitad del post, no sé por qué no ha salido... La frase entera es "Si es vol arribar fins a la gàbia del serpentari l'acompanyaré una mica: em ve de passada".

Es un hombre que habla con otro, al que le trata de "vostè", por eso pensé en la forma _voler-se_...


----------



## betulina

Ah, en aquest cas el pronom "-se" va amb "arribar", Azzurra, és "arribar-se", que vol dir anar fins a un lloc. Seria el mateix dir: "Si vol arribar-se fins a la gàbia..."

En castellà en aquest cas es fa servir "acercarse".


----------



## panjabigator

Ara que ho dius, em sembla obvio...je je.


----------



## Azzurra

Pienso igual que panjabigator... pero por mucho que ahora parezca obvio, creo que habría seguido dándole vuletas durante toda la noche... (a lo mejor, mañana después de mucho café... a lo mejor... pero me temo que tampoco... )
Grazie


----------

